# ICD 10 Aids coding question



## ganthis (Jun 15, 2015)

Good evening, I have a question regarding HIV/AIDS coding question and I'm only looking for direction not an answer: 50 yr old male with B3 HIV Infection and AIDS, he has macrocytic anemia, gets a hep a vaccine and isn't compliant with med adherence.  I have coded it this way: B20 (hiv) D53.9 (macrocytic anemia), Z23 (hep a vaccine), Z51.81 (therapeutic monitoring) and Z91.19 (noncompliance with medical treatment). Any assistance would be awesome and so greatly appreciated. Have a wonderful evening, Gwen


----------



## kdprocoder (Sep 28, 2015)

*Me too*

I am currently "stuck" on the same one do you recall what you did and do you mind pointing me in the right direction?


----------

